# Food recommendations please, 12 week old puppy is a fart machine



## Marjolkaaa (8 mo ago)

Hi guys!

my 12 week old girl is on Josera Sensitive puppy food. She started on that with the breeder so I continued. The problem is some of her poops are on a soft side and her farts are just rotten eggs. She breathes thru her food but she’s better with a slow feeder. She only threw up once on a first feed but that was my bad I didn’t know that she eats so fast so I let her and she threw up. I’m thinking about swapping her food but honestly I don’t know what to get. I’m based in Switzerland so European brand recommendations are welcomed. We are seeing a vet on Wednesday just to make sure shes ok. What are you guys feeding your cockapoos?

thanks!
Martina


----------

